# Please post your red only frame build (and tell the story about it)



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok what is the story about those very rare 100% red frames you see around once in a while? There's a lucky member here that owns a full red Tarmac with black aero wheels,is that right ? And by referring to full red I don't mean the usual race red with other black or white details and decorations, I want to see full red frames and know what's the story behind this color...is that a test/prototype frame ? It's actually wrong calling it full red,you can tell there may be a splash of orange or yellow in it. 
Bottom line : I love that kind of red,I just love it and I look forward to hunt for such a color for my next road Spesh.


----------



## JailGuard (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a Roubaix Expert in that color. Everywhere I go people want a pic....
View attachment 255912
View attachment 255913


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

The 2012 Roubaix Expert "Test Bikes" i.e. demo bikes are solid red, with minimal decals. I mean they are RED red. Candy apple red.

You should check with your Spesh LBS about reserving one.... you can get a pretty good deal, and the "TEST BIKE" decal is adhesive sticker and peels off.


----------



## JailGuard (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine is an '11 expert. Full ultegra. I will not tell you how much I paid for it. Yes it is a test bike. Mine was in the box still when I bought it.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

JailGuard said:


> I have a Roubaix Expert in that color. Everywhere I go people want a pic....


That's just because they want to show their friends a pic of a great racing bike with the stem/bars/seat set up like their mom's cruiser...



Sorry - couldn't resist!


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> That's just because they want to show their friends a pic of a great racing bike with the stem/bars/seat set up like their mom's cruiser...


I really dont see the big deal on how and why people like to run their bars up a little higher up then the next guy. Not all of us are hardcore race, tt century guys and or whatever else you care to do with your bike. If thats a comfortable position for someone, then let them ride. Does it really matter? You're not riding it. 
Dont take it personal man, I just think thats a stupid comment Ive seen and herd here before.

Great looking bike BTW.


----------



## JailGuard (Mar 21, 2011)

Funny because the bars are down, it's the placement of my hoods. Again, my set up. 
The seat of a beach cruiser? That's an Avatar 143.. Not really sure on what you mean there. 
I'm set up for miles. I do a lot of fundraises and a lot of centuries. Just finished Tour De Force last week. 5 days just over 300 miles... Miami to Daytona. Yes I have a large bag on the back, and one in the front. I carry nothing in my jersey usually, hate that. 
Rear I keep tools, co2's tubes and other bits n pieces. Again I can get stuck anywhere and be self sufficient. I have broke down and helped others broken down literally in the middle of nowhere. 
Again I'm set up for distance. I can ride all day.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

ArcticCat500 said:


> Dont take it personal man, I just think thats a stupid comment Ive seen and herd here before.
> 
> Great looking bike BTW.


Was just playing the "slam that stem" card for comic relief. (Web needs a "sarcasm" font, I guess.)


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

JailGuard said:


> Funny because the bars are down, it's the placement of my hoods. Again, my set up.
> The seat of a beach cruiser? That's an Avatar 143.. Not really sure on what you mean there.
> I'm set up for miles. I do a lot of fundraises and a lot of centuries. Just finished Tour De Force last week. 5 days just over 300 miles... Miami to Daytona. Yes I have a large bag on the back, and one in the front. I carry nothing in my jersey usually, hate that.
> Rear I keep tools, co2's tubes and other bits n pieces. Again I can get stuck anywhere and be self sufficient. I have broke down and helped others broken down literally in the middle of nowhere.
> Again I'm set up for distance. I can ride all day.


what bag and size is that one upfront?

I like that Roubaix.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

You might be thinking about the American Flyer edition of the 2011 SL2 Tarmac Ultegra bike. All red with one white Specialized logo on it. It was done in commemoration of the movie American Flyers and IMO is one of the best looking bikes they have ever made. I own the white w/ red stripe version of that bike and it is beyond superb. Doesn't ride like a bunch of 2x4s glued together like the SL3s and only weighs a touch more. I might know a guy who knows a guy who can get one if your interested.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

LetsGoOutside said:


> You might be thinking about the American Flyer edition of the 2011 SL2 Tarmac Ultegra bike. All red with one white Specialized logo on it. It was done in commemoration of the movie American Flyers and IMO is one of the best looking bikes they have ever made. I own the white w/ red stripe version of that bike and it is beyond superb. Doesn't ride like a bunch of 2x4s glued together like the SL3s and only weighs a touch more. I might know a guy who knows a guy who can get one if your interested.


Brand new one ? I would do it in a minute but I live on the other side of the planet...:cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Scott in MD said:


> The 2012 Roubaix Expert "Test Bikes" i.e. demo bikes are solid red, with minimal decals. I mean they are RED red. Candy apple red.
> 
> You should check with your Spesh LBS about reserving one.... you can get a pretty good deal, and the "TEST BIKE" decal is adhesive sticker and peels off.


Beggars can't be choosers, but damn that would be awesome!


----------



## DJZ (Sep 25, 2011)

I like them all red as well...

My Tarmac Comp Ultegra - American Flyer:









and my slightly upgraded Allez Steel Double that I use as my commute bike:


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Was just playing the "slam that stem" card for comic relief. (Web needs a "sarcasm" font, I guess.)


No comedy...more like sad. My Roubaix Pro is set up identically to the JailGuard's bike...in fact looks to be the same frame size with about same saddle height.
All the guys I ride with ride with a lower bar. Guess what? I can drop 90% of them. In fact, I bet I can drop you, perhaps easily...in complete comfort...lol.
Nice bike...and set up perfectly.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

DJZ amazing bikes !!!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

RJP,

I see from the picture you posted in the "bike cage" forum that your Cervelo is set up like your Mom's cruiser too...happy stem and all 

Just saying...


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/bike-cage-282220.html


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

My 1983 Specialized Allez. Just sold it last year when I upgraded to a Roubaix, and now a Tarmac. Chris King Headset.


----------



## greco (Aug 24, 2012)

2012 Tarmac Expert SL3

Came with Ultegra 6700 groupo with a FSA SL-K carbon crank. Replacing the Ultegra with SRAM RED group for Xmas. Pedals being installed are Mavic Race SL Ti.

Next year doing the wheelset.

View attachment 271927


----------



## rjones726 (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's me and my test red 2012 Roubaix SL3 on the Tacoma Narrows bridge sometime last summer. I had been looking to upgrade from a Motobecane Grand Record and tested several bikes. I saw this one on the rack in the middle of a bunch of matt black and after a test ride I knew it was the one for me. 
View attachment 271932

Rob


----------



## victorhooi (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

I have the 2012 Tarmac S-Works SL4 in red - it wasn't available here in Australia - I had to order it from the US.

Will try to get up photos later.

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## phierce (Jan 10, 2010)

My 2012 Roubaix Expert SL3 "Test" 
I was the third "tester" and never gave it back.
Added a set of RS80s and GP4000S 25s since.

Pictures don't do this red justice. One of the best the big S has put out.

View attachment 272241


View attachment 272240


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

phierce said:


> My 2012 Roubaix Expert SL3 "Test"
> I was the third "tester" and never gave it back.
> Added a set of RS80s and GP4000S 25s since.
> 
> ...


Woooah !!! Man she is beautiful, THE perfect bike. Lucky guy :thumbsup:


----------

